# September 2022 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Oct 10, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. Great Egret(Ardea alba) by @dolina :






 2. Sailboat at Sunset by @nokk





 3. Jules (#1 from "A Few Recent Portraits") by @DanOstergren





 4. Jadyn (#2 from "A Few Recent Portraits") by @DanOstergren





 5. Russsell (#6 from "A Few Recent Portraits") by @DanOstergren


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 10, 2022)

A very difficult choice......


----------



## snowbear (Oct 15, 2022)

bump.


----------

